# craigs list plumber



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

got some clown in town right now selling new 40 gal gas bradford white water heaters on 
CRAIGS LIST new in the box in the box for $250.....


the local plumbing supply house caught wind of this and 
called the fellow on craigs list to buy the heater..to see if it was a scam..

they sent a guy out to meet some lady and handed her 250 cash, no questions asked... 
he took it back to the supply house and ran the ser# on the unit and it was a 
warrany replacement for another one...

they are now watching the plumber who turned this in 
for warranty like a hawk and he is still advertiseing this on craigs list.....:no:

so they turned it over to Bradford White to pursue..


I think its pretty stupid to advertise and sell
stolen hot water heaters on craigs list....:no::no:..


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

It's not the first time someone sold stolen goods on craigslist.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

PlungerJockey said:


> It's not the first time someone sold stolen goods on craigslist.


The next time I see something for sale on craig that is NOT stolen, it will be the first time.


So presumably the guy charged the homeowner a labor fee to fix something on their WH..making them feel good by telling them the parts were free.....then defrauded both the homeowner and BW by filing a warranty claim for a replacement unit.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*sounds about right*



grandpa said:


> The next time I see something for sale on craig that is NOT stolen, it will be the first time.
> 
> 
> So presumably the guy charged the homeowner a labor fee to fix something on their WH..making them feel good by telling them the parts were free.....then defrauded both the homeowner and BW by filing a warranty claim for a replacement unit.


that sounds about right, 
or he took the tag off of a heater found laying in
the junk yard or in a vacant repo property... who knows for sure?? 

I have seen the add before and they claimed they would install 
a power vent 50 for something like 800 bucks... 
I always wondered how they did this...:whistling2:

going to look on Craigs right now to see if a link is still there

http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/sks/2498202639.html

http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/sks/2459915972.html


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

There are a few guys in my area who do water heaters for real cheap now it makes sense.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I know of plumbers that will straight up steal the rating tag off of a water heater while in the home doing somthing else. Especially if it's a rental or appartment complex. Then they'll go pick up a new heater but these guys will sell them at full price.  


I have had customers refuse a waranty replacement before (due to the heater being 5+ years old) and opt to purchase a heater. I've also replaced heaters that are within warranty in favor of a tankless unit. I suppose the tag could be gotten that way. 

I did once redeem a tag that I had aquired that way for a single mother that couldn't afford the new gas valve she needed and gave her a new w/h (for free) with the knowledge that the new heater had no warranty but at least her young kids had hot water for baths. 







Paul


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

People will try to scam anybody and anything, the web has exploded the market on that. 

You never know who your dealing with when you purchase something on line... It's creepy.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> I know of plumbers that will straight up steal the rating tag off of a water heater while in the home doing somthing else. Especially if it's a rental or appartment complex. Then they'll go pick up a new heater but these guys will sell them at full price.
> 
> I have had customers refuse a waranty replacement before (due to the heater being 5+ years old) and opt to purchase a heater. I've also replaced heaters that are within warranty in favor of a tankless unit. I suppose the tag could be gotten that way.
> 
> ...


At least you didn't do it to make a profit.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> I know of plumbers that will straight up steal the rating tag off of a water heater while in the home doing somthing else. Especially if it's a rental or appartment complex. Then they'll go pick up a new heater but these guys will sell them at full price.
> 
> 
> I have had customers refuse a waranty replacement before (due to the heater being 5+ years old) and opt to purchase a heater. I've also replaced heaters that are within warranty in favor of a tankless unit. I suppose the tag could be gotten that way.
> ...


I think that's pretty lousy IMO. If you wanted to be a nice guy, great then purchase the gas valve out of your pocket and install it. It's real easy to be charitable if it doesn't cost you the money for the part. The warranty is there for a reason, to replace defective heater parts. How would you like it if someone passed your warranty onto someone else. 

Personally, I would be irate. I've had people try to use someone elses reciept on their house for "warranty service". I don't like being screwed. I like it about as much as i'm sure you do. What you did was defraud a legitimate business. It's admirable to want to help someone in need but, next time you do that make sure it comes out of YOUR pocket.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

I love the word "ACQUIRED" 

Not sayin nothin just love that word


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> ...It's admirable...out of YOUR pocket.


With all due respect for your intentions RS, I have to agree with RW. It would have been better with your own money. I of course can say this because I am perfect and have never transgressed in any way. For my next trick, I shall walk on water. :innocent: :laughing:


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> I love the word "ACQUIRED"
> 
> Not sayin nothin just love that word



It is very PC, isn't it.:whistling2:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> I did once redeem a tag that I had aquired that way for a single mother that couldn't afford the new gas valve she needed and gave her a new w/h (for free) with the knowledge that the new heater had no warranty but at least her young kids had hot water for baths. Paul


 I don't have a huge problem with what you did, but there are two things that concern me.

A) Did you rob somebody else of their warranty to do this?

B) Isn't this something that could come back and bite you in the tukas? 

If you took the tag from somebody else who then tries to to pursue a warranty claim and the serial numbers match up with an already pursued claim, it could easily be traced back to you. I dunno about your supply house, but mine keeps a record of all warranty/return/replacement claims.

Again, I don't have a huge problem with what you did, I'd just hate to see a charitable act come back and bite you in the tukas.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

uuummmm...Widder said tukas!


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> uuummmm...Widder said tukas!


 I was just touching base with my Inner Jew, Biz.:laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> I was just touching base with my Inner Jew, Biz.:laughing:


Oy! :laughing:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> I don't have a huge problem with what you did, but there are two things that concern me.
> 
> A) Did you rob somebody else of their warranty to do this?
> 
> ...


 
A) No, I didn't rob somebody of a warranty. This particular heater came from a water heater that was replaced in favor of a tankless unit. The heater was 4-5 years old and leaking. The HO did not want a new tank-style heater. It just happened to come along days before the other call and I still had the bad tank when I got the call for the failed gas valve. I didn't save the tag for later.

B) I don't see how it could. The new owner of the tank knows it has no warranty what-so-ever. I removed the rating tag on the new heater to reinforce the fact that this heater is without warranty and to make sure no other plumber gets snagged trying to replace it in 4 years thinking it was covered. 


This isn't something I do normally. It was a one time thing due to the way a few events lined up and I can't see myself doing it again. I thought since the first heater was actually leaking it's not defrauding the company as their product DID fail. I can see the other side of the argument but at the time (I'm no richer now) I was more able to donate some time than $100 to get this woman hot water. 

At least my road to hell will be nicely paved. 






Paul


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> A) No, I didn't rob somebody of a warranty. This particular heater came from a water heater that was replaced in favor of a tankless unit. The heater was 4-5 years old and leaking. The HO did not want a new tank-style heater. It just happened to come along days before the other call and I still had the bad tank when I got the call for the failed gas valve. I didn't save the tag for later.


I see nothing wrong there....

No Harm... No Foul....

Everyone made out except the water heater manufacturer and they had a product go bad under warranty...


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

That still seems a bit below the boards. Don't get me wrong , I could definitely see myself doing the same thing, especially under the circumstances, but it still just feels a little slippery.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> A) No, I didn't rob somebody of a warranty. This particular heater came from a water heater that was replaced in favor of a tankless unit. The heater was 4-5 years old and leaking. The HO did not want a new tank-style heater. It just happened to come along days before the other call and I still had the bad tank when I got the call for the failed gas valve. I didn't save the tag for later.
> 
> B) I don't see how it could. The new owner of the tank knows it has no warranty what-so-ever. I removed the rating tag on the new heater to reinforce the fact that this heater is without warranty and to make sure no other plumber gets snagged trying to replace it in 4 years thinking it was covered.
> 
> ...


You didn't mention that the water heater you took out was leaking. You just said you replaced it for a tankless unit in your OP, unless I missed that part. As far as im concerned that makes all the difference. Their product DID fail and they were owed a new one. 

I was under the impression that there was nothing wrong with the heater you took out and just said there was to get it exchanged. If the heater was bad then it's a completely different situation.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

RW Plumbing said:


> You didn't mention that the water heater you took out was leaking. You just said you replaced it for a tankless unit in your OP, unless I missed that part. As far as im concerned that makes all the difference. Their product DID fail and they were owed a new one.
> 
> I was under the impression that there was nothing wrong with the heater you took out and just said there was to get it exchanged. If the heater was bad then it's a completely different situation.


 
I don't think I mentioned that in my first post. I didn't expect to completely derail the thread and honestly didn't even expect a reply. :laughing: I could have saved everybody some blood pressure points if I'd been more clear and thorough. Oh well, it was fun right?





Paul


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> I don't think I mentioned that in my first post. I didn't expect to completely derail the thread and honestly didn't even expect a reply. :laughing: I could have saved everybody some blood pressure points if I'd been more clear and thorough. Oh well, it was fun right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You done good. That's enough for me.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*this one has to be stolen....*

http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/mat/2501004631.html

I might call my supply house on this fellow...


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

http://slo.craigslist.org/sks/2484148786.html

This is a licensed plumber about 40 miles from me. I don't know anything about them but this price is rediculous.







Paul


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Seems a bit fishy....

http://blacksburg.craigslist.org/mat/2468603603.html


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/mat/2501004631.html
> 
> I might call my supply house on this fellow...


Well that's more than the price of the materials so I doubt they're stolen... The heater itself I can get for about 470 figure an additional 20 for misc materials (pipe solder ect). Which leaves about 60 bucks. Until you figure in overheads. Insurance, wear and tear on tools, gas, wear on vehicle and many others. Most companies are at least 60 dollars an hour in overheads. Which leaves no money for even wages let alone profit. 


Not to many people think about these things though (only successful business owners). There are many, many plumbers out there that believe that what they lose out on a single sale they will make up with volume. Like I'm so cheap that if I only make 20 dollars on a heater and do 20 heaters I would have made 400 bucks. Only problem with that is if you lose money on the single job you will just lose MORE money doing them in volume.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*got another hot one....*

ok, the heater cost more than this...
and he is willing to install it for cost???:whistling2:

I am gonna light them up today:yes:


http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/mat/2515572928.html


----------



## Titletownplumbr (Feb 16, 2011)

http://greenbay.craigslist.org/sks/2518759990.html


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

http://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/app/2463058587.html

http://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/mat/2481872825.html

http://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/for/2452704700.html


----------



## Eric (Jan 10, 2011)

Definately bogus to see all these ads.

You go out and bust your hump and stumble on these. :furious:

They'll get theirs, carma will come around.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

There has always been hackery in the trades.

The Internet has just made it a lot easier to find.....


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Titletownplumbr said:


> http://greenbay.craigslist.org/sks/2518759990.html


Don't your states have laws about advertising plumbing services? In NJ you CANNOT advertise plumbing services without displaying your plumbing license number in the ad. Can't you guys report these handymen types to your consumer affairs boards. Let 'em pay some fines.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

In upstate NY there are no such rules. The only time you need to display a license # is on the vehicles and it is a different # for each city you work in. I'm sure downstate is different but you'd have to ask the NYC guys about that.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

It appears this one had a call from the State http://littlerock.craigslist.org/sks/2524642200.html since he has cited a portion of the code that pertains to licensing,

If he has a business license to operate legally remains to be seen


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

household services these ads are everywhere, he is dodging by not mentioning plumbing
please flag with care: [?]

miscategorized
prohibited
spam/overpost
best of craigslist


*Over all house hold maintenance (Birmingham Metro)*

Date: 2011-08-02, 11:52PM EDT
Reply to: see below [Errors when replying to ads?]


We offer all house hold maintenance from painting, pressure washing, leaky faucets, old appliance removal, patching holes in sheetrock, to changing flood lights and light bulbs!! Whatever you need we can handle! Free Estimates just call Jonathan @ 205.381.6443


Location: Birmingham Metro
it's ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 2518315160


No contact info? if the poster didn't include a phone number, email, or
other contact info, craigslist can notify them via email.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*Just show up sober and you got a job*

Just show up sober and you got a job...sign me up

do you think this guy does a criminal background check or drug testing ?????:laughing::laughing:


3pk.... this is not your employment add is it?????:laughing::laughing:




http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/trd/2624951185.html



*semi-skilled plumber (indy south)*


lost my good but flakey plumber,locked up,if you are looking for no stress,company van,power tools,and not afraid rehabs,drain clean,camera,start 8 a.m. on southside, back by 3.30 normally,some days later,service calls,but no after hours,sat,pays more,salary cash on friday my money is good,will work under master plumber,but not lead around must be competant


----------

